# how to rebuild port and all dependencies?



## graudeejs (Nov 1, 2009)

How to rebuild port and ALL (even if they are up to date) dependencies?
I've no idea.
Please help.


----------



## gilinko (Nov 1, 2009)

portmaster -r [name of port]

I'm guessing that the man pages for portupgrade has some more detailed information for it's switches


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 1, 2009)

Ports it depends on, or ports that depend on it?

portmaster and portupgrade both have -f flags, and -r and -R usually define upstream or downstream dependencies to include. Though they're very different between portmaster and portupgrade.

portupgrade(1), portmaster(8).

IIRC:

rebuild a port and ports it depends on = portupgrade -Rf <portglob> / portmaster -f <portglob>

rebuild a port and ports depending on it: portupgrade -rf <portglob> / portmaster -rf <portglob>


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 1, 2009)

seams `$ portmaster -fR multimedia/mplayer` did the trick.

Thanks....
I've read throught man page, but somehow didn't understand it clearly until your reply


----------



## Zare (Nov 1, 2009)

Can portmaster rebuild all ports with their saved configurations? I mean, when i did system-wide upgrade it always popped out blue dialogs for port configuration.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 1, 2009)

As far as I know, a rebuild will only prompt for configuration options when either --force-config is specified or when there are changed options which require a selection to be performed. There's also the -G flag though.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 1, 2009)

Zare said:
			
		

> Can portmaster rebuild all ports with their saved configurations? I mean, when i did system-wide upgrade it always popped out blue dialogs for port configuration.


I just finished rebuilding mplayer (and all it's dependencies)

portmaster never asked me to configure any of ports (since i've done this earlier)


----------

